# TWiLight Menu++ 9.1.2 released, now includes on-the-fly AP patches



## AdenTheThird (Aug 22, 2019)

Great job, @Robz8 !! Keep up the awesome work, and never quit!!


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 22, 2019)

Ive recently Hacked my 3DS XL ..with help from a buddy ! ... so im new to  
*TWiLight Menu++* & i was wondering can i play hack roms using this i have many dsi NSMB hack roms ..this would be my main interest really & a few other of course .. ( sorry about the massive letters ) lol


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 22, 2019)

Heh, I take a few days off the temp and all of the exciting things seem to happen while I'm gone. First we had Widescreen patches for the old and boxy resolution of DS games, and now AP patching on the fly without doing anything extra.
But if my memory serves me weren't all of the DS games on the wild in various ROM sites already pre-AP patched? Suppose a game has said patch already applied this won't do any harm I guess?


----------



## brunocar (Aug 22, 2019)

thats amazing, at this point flashcarts are only superior in that you can use the same SD for more than a single console


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 22, 2019)

Much respect to robz and the group for keeping it going. Looking forward to updating.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ghost Trick??


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hang on, could this be used to apply other ips patches?


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 22, 2019)

Keep up the amazing work!  Currently playing through Platinum with your tool


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 22, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Heh, I take a few days off the temp and all of the exciting things seem to happen while I'm gone. First we had Widescreen patches for the old and boxy resolution of DS games, and now AP patching on the fly without doing anything extra.
> But if my memory serves me weren't all of the DS games on the wild in various ROM sites already pre-AP patched? Suppose a game has said patch already applied this won't do any harm I guess?


Not really. You may find pre-patched ROMs on warez-focused sites but, for game preservation's sake, a good dump is a 1:1 copy of the game's ROM. Any kind of modification (trainers, cracktros, fixes, etc.) will immediately make it lose that status. Depending on what you want to do, it may even be better to get a good dump instead of pre-patched one (for example, you may get a checksum error if you're trying to apply a patch for a ROM hack that was originally made using a good dump as its base). So, for this reason, several sources (like no-intro sets) prefer to host or include clean ROMs instead.

...But you aren't downloading games from the internet anyway, _riiiiight?_

As for your other question:


RattletraPM said:


> On the other hand, pre-AP patched ROMs will also work as usual with no extra steps needed.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 22, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Not really. You may find pre-patched ROMs on warez-focused sites but, for game preservation's sake, a good dump is a 1:1 copy of the game's ROM. Any kind of modification (trainers, cracktros, fixes, etc.) will immediately make it lose that status. Depending on what you want to do, it may even be better to get a good dump instead of pre-patched one (for example, you may get a checksum error if you're trying to apply a patch for a ROM hack that was originally made using a good dump as its base). So, for this reason, several sources (like no-intro sets) prefer to host or include clean ROMs instead.
> 
> ...But you aren't downloading games from the internet anyway, _riiiiight?_
> 
> As for your other question:


Well thanks for clarifying Rattle. Yup, most of the time I get 1:1 clean dumps, and I apply ROM hacks manually. because chances are that a pretty patched ROM hack could be outdated.
The thing is that I didn't know that most of the ROMs are AP-patched already but I'd chose the non patched ones over the the patched ROMs.
that's why dumping my own DS cartridges is the safest bet. I'll get a proper and clean dump, as 1:1 as it can get.


----------



## simbin (Aug 22, 2019)

Absolute greatness, keep it up! Can't wait for this to be completed. Thanks!


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 22, 2019)

For those unaware (Yes, many people still does not know this) This let's you load NDS roms directly from the SD card, and there's no need for a flashcard anymore, well,except for those games that will have still some issues around, but those are being worked on for this as time goes. Congratulations!


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, I guess I'll have to get a 3DS XL or 2DS. I feel bad for selling my 3DS, now...


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 23, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> For those unaware (Yes, many people still does not know this) This let's you load NDS roms directly from the SD card, and there's no need for a flashcard anymore, well,except for those games that will have still some issues around, but those are being worked on for this as time goes. Congratulations!


Does this include hacked roms at all .. I have a flashcard games are not in wide-screen...  & I still have about 10 gig in my 128 gig SD card in my 3DS Xl so this seems very tempting indeed


----------



## Andrezin0692 (Aug 23, 2019)

Isn't it easier to just activate AP Fix cheats in the menu? Most games have them, and it seems to work fine, using the TW++ Updater cheats database. Any cons to this?


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 23, 2019)

Andrezin0692 said:


> Isn't it easier to just activate AP Fix cheats in the menu? Most games have them, and it seems to work fine, using the TW++ Updater cheats database. Any cons to this?


Not all users want cheats. 
Plus, not all cheats, as well as AP fix ones, work.

It's much nicer to just drag the clean/dumped ROM onto the SD card, and run, without any additional steps.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 23, 2019)

This is one of the best things on the 3DS!!!! Been using it for a long time the DS is one of my all time favorite handhelds!!! So this with mGBA makes the N3DSXL my favorite handheld console so far.


----------



## yoshi_nysa (Aug 23, 2019)

Do how do i update TWL? Replace extracted files to SD?


----------



## NoobCycle (Aug 23, 2019)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn still has black screen on boot...


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 23, 2019)

yoshi_nysa said:


> Do how do i update TWL? Replace extracted files to SD?


Install the updater and update all

https://github.com/RocketRobz/TWiLightMenu-Updater/releases



NoobCycle said:


> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn still has black screen on boot...



Confirmed black screen for the USA version (don't know about the EU version)


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 23, 2019)

NoobCycle said:


> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn still has black screen on boot...


This is still normal.
Some extra work needs to be done in nds-bootstrap for Dark Dawn to work.


----------



## yoshi_nysa (Aug 23, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> Install the updater and update all
> 
> https://github.com/RocketRobz/TWiLightMenu-Updater/releases
> 
> I'm using DSI.


----------



## Flame (Aug 23, 2019)

In the 7z file, extract the "_nds" folder from both the 7z root and the "DSi&3DS - SD card users" folder, to the SD Card root. Merge folders, when asked to.
Extract the "boot.nds" file from the "DSi&3DS - SD card users" folder, to the SD Card root.
Extract what's in "DSi - CFW users/SDNAND root" to the root of your SD card.


----------



## linkinworm (Aug 23, 2019)

anyone know how to run cheats on retail carts with this? trying to get Mario 64 widescreen hack to work, works fine on rom


----------



## yoshi_nysa (Aug 23, 2019)

Flame said:


> In the 7z file, extract the "_nds" folder from both the 7z root and the "DSi&3DS - SD card users" folder, to the SD Card root. Merge folders, when asked to.
> Extract the "boot.nds" file from the "DSi&3DS - SD card users" folder, to the SD Card root.
> Extract what's in "DSi - CFW users/SDNAND root" to the root of your SD card.


Got it.
But, "River City Soccer Hooligans" or it's jap. ver. still doesn't work.


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 24, 2019)

linkinworm said:


> anyone know how to run cheats on retail carts with this? trying to get Mario 64 widescreen hack to work, works fine on rom


Press SELECT, and select "Launch Slot-1 card".
Make sure in TWLMenu++ Settings, that Slot-1 launch method is set to "Direct".

Currently, only the widescreen cheats work.


----------



## Lunar_Magika (Aug 24, 2019)

So I can finally play Bowser's inside story without TWiLight menu "screaming" at me, and without crrashes, YES!


----------



## linkinworm (Aug 24, 2019)

Robz8 said:


> Press SELECT, and select "Launch Slot-1 card".
> Make sure in TWLMenu++ Settings, that Slot-1 launch method is set to "Direct".
> 
> Currently, only the widescreen cheats work.


I can launch the game just fine and widescreen enables, but to correct the aspect ratio I need to use the widescreen hack code too, but for slot one this doesn't seem to be an option to enable what so ever. like on roms you press y/x to bring the menu up for for slot one retail carts (not a flash cart) theres nothing


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 24, 2019)

linkinworm said:


> I can launch the game just fine and widescreen enables, but to correct the aspect ratio I need to use the widescreen hack code too, but for slot one this doesn't seem to be an option to enable what so ever. like on roms you press y/x to bring the menu up for for slot one retail carts (not a flash cart) theres nothing


The cheat is enabled automatically.
If it's not found, then it proceeds in regular 4:3, with the regular black borders.


----------



## linkinworm (Aug 24, 2019)

Robz8 said:


> The cheat is enabled automatically.
> If it's not found, then it proceeds in regular 4:3, with the regular black borders.












that's without the cheat enabledand with it enabled on the rom :/ but the slot 1 looks like the top image all the time, any reason why it isn't enabling the cheat you can think of? the rom is a dump of the slot 1 game so its the same region PAL.


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 24, 2019)

linkinworm said:


> that's without the cheat enabledand with it enabled on the rom :/ but the slot 1 looks like the top image all the time, any reason why it isn't enabling the cheat you can think of? the rom is a dump of the slot 1 game so its the same region PAL.


How did you update TWLMenu++?


----------



## linkinworm (Aug 24, 2019)

Robz8 said:


> How did you update TWLMenu++?


latest version I have is 3.1.2 not tried the 4.0.0 release. ill try the latest version when I've finished copying things over because I think my sd card might be broken or corrupted :/


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 24, 2019)

linkinworm said:


> latest version I have is 3.1.2 not tried the 4.0.0 release. ill try the latest version when I've finished copying things over because I think my sd card might be broken or corrupted :/


That's the updater version, not the app's version.


----------



## snobbysteven (Aug 25, 2019)

Hell yeah! This lets me get lazier and lazier when trying to play my game


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Aug 25, 2019)

hey @Robz8 , if you let me, I can add the missing patches, I have them, but... I don't know what are those bits before the patch and at the end on the ips files... If you don't mind on explain me what is that info, I can start and send them to you  btw, I don't even know what are those numbers after the game ID (IREO-*7680* in Pokémon Black 2, for example)


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 25, 2019)

Neat!


----------



## Keywii427 (Aug 25, 2019)

This is awesome. Only problem is it doesn't work with Pokemon games if they were randomized


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 25, 2019)

yoshi_nysa said:


> Do how do i update TWL? Replace extracted files to SD?



https://github.com/DS-Homebrew/TWiLightMenu/wiki/How-to-update-TWiLight-Menu Here's the official guide on how to update.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sweet! I just updated my DSi! Time to get in on some Chinatown Wars... Oh, how I've missed you..


----------



## RocketRobz (Aug 26, 2019)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> hey @Robz8 , if you let me, I can add the missing patches, I have them, but... I don't know what are those bits before the patch and at the end on the ips files... If you don't mind on explain me what is that info, I can start and send them to you  btw, I don't even know what are those numbers after the game ID (IREO-*7680* in Pokémon Black 2, for example)


Those numbers are the header CRC in the ROM, located at 0x15E, in a hex editor.
Swap those 2 bytes for the .ips filename, once you find them.


----------



## PikachuPrincess23 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have download this and i have Pokemon Light Platnium a Pokemon hack. 
It need AP patching but when i start game, everything goes fine up until i meet a bug trainer there it crash.
It's this versjon suppose to have AP patch. 
So why does Pokemon Light Platnium crash.


----------



## Parax342 (Aug 26, 2019)

yes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yoshi_nysa said:


> Do how do i update TWL? Replace extracted files to SD?


yes


----------



## KayzerX3 (Feb 25, 2020)

Can you now play golden sun dark dawn using this? If so how to set it up.
Im still stuck with black screen after loading it up.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

KayzerX3 said:


> Can you now play golden sun dark dawn using this? If so how to set it up.
> Im still stuck with black screen after loading it up.



Hello.

Please use the the latest Version v12.1.1:

https://github.com/DS-Homebrew/TWiLightMenu/releases

Update Instructions are on the First Page from the official GBAtemp Thread:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-3d...menu-replacement.472200/page-488#post-8958155


Thank you.


----------

